# Spartanburg, SC Search & Rescue Dog Shot



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www2.wspa.com/news/crime-tracker/2010/nov/08/6/chief-croft-fire-dog-shot-ar-1065652/


----------

